# New Members, First Post, Questions



## vacationbound (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello Outbackers!

After â€œlurkingâ€ for awhile and enjoying all the fun on Outbackers.com, we figured the time has come to make our first posting! As new members, we look forward to learning and laughing along with all of you and sharing the lessons learned while enjoying our delightful hobby/way of life. Weâ€™re happy to finally join in the discussions with the following questions!

1. When necessary, how does one go about winterizing a Quickie Flush installation? Seems like the clear tubing associated therewith would retain a certain amount of water that would need to be removed and/or replaced with antifreeze?

2. My previous 2003 21RS Outback had tubing attached to the rear bumper into which the bottom rod of the supports would be inserted when extending the slideout. These tubes kept the supports aligned preventing the slideout from angling to far to one side when extending it. My current 2007 23RS has clamps in lieu of tubes on the rear bumper which allows the slideout to angel too far to one side or the other if care is not taken. Have others noticed this situation or do I have a problem with the adjustment of the slideout?

3. I would like to modify the storage area under the front queen bed (that area next to the water heater compartment, (2007 23RS)) with a door that would allow entrance from the outside without manually raising the mattress. If those who have considered this modification would give me their thoughts about how they are going to do it, it would be greatly appreciated.

We thank you in advance for all repliesâ€¦..


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Let me be the FIRST to *WELCOME* you to outbackers. Good questions that I can't hepl you with. Post often.
Bob


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi luvcmpn
















to Outbackers!

Happy Camping!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

WELCOME. Great choice in trailers. We really love ours. I don't know about the older trailers but the bed rails do allow alot of side to side movement until the bed is all the way out. Just pull fairly straight ot and you shouldn't have a problem. As far as the storage under the front queen I agree it just begs to be modified. I had a hole in the bottom of the mattress after the second time getting into it. Some have but gas loaded rods to help support the plywood cover. Some have installed a door or door's and others have put in drawers. 
Here's a link that may give you a few ideas:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...188&hl=23rs

Welcome

Chris


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi luvcmpn,
Welcome to Outbackers. I agree with ED_RN. The slide pull out seems like a one person job just to keep it straight. Once it's out and the inside clamps are in place ( not tight, just snug ) the slide feel very solid. I want to convert the under queen storage to a kennel for your two beagles. Good luck on your mod.

Happy Trails,
Scott


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

luvcmpn,

Not sure about the mods but I felt the need to offer another North Carolina Outbacker a big WELCOME!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and enjoy your outback!!

I have a quickie flush installed and haven't bothered trying to winterize it and haven't had any problems. Most of the water drains out of it when you unhook the hose from it and if there is a little bit of water left, there is room for it to expand if it freezes so nothing will burst or crack.

Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*YAHOOO!!!!

ANOTHER EAST COASTER!!!

WELCOME TO YOUR NEW FAMILY!!!!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the "posting" side of Outbackers.com

I don't have the clamps...so I can't provide an answer on this question.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, luvcmpn!*








Welcome aboard!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Don't have any answers for you but do want to welcome you to the forum.

Congratulations on the Outback.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Most of the water drains out of it when you unhook the hose from it and if there is a little bit of water left, there is room for it to expand if it freezes so nothing will burst or crack.


I don't know of anybody that winterizes their blank tank flush system. Most of the water is in the hose that drains directly into the black tank ("downstream" from the check valve), so if there is any freezing in that area there is room to expand (push water into the black tank) as mentioned. The water in the "upstream" area "above" the check valve will bleed into the fitting on the side of the trailer. So, I don't think you'll have any problem.

Ed


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!!

I plan to do a drawer pull out mod on the queen bed storage this summer. I will still put the struts in for the bed lid and will have a storage space above the drawers for my fly rods and gear









Happy Outbacking,

Scott


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

For the Queen storage area this is what I did.


















huntr70 did a really slick three slide out drawer setup. So you may want to check that out too.

As far as the rear slide rails, don't worry about the lateral movement. The wheels on the bottom of the slide out slide right into the rails and keep it from going anywhere.

Have fun camping.

John


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Welcome Luvcmpn!!









The first winter after having the quickie flush I did have a problem. It had popped a clamp at the tank connection. Since then when winterizing I make sure to drain all the water from the tube and leave the cap off the end to allow for expansion.

I have wanted to install doors under the queen bed but haven't gotten around to it. I might this year though because someone posted this website for doors that will allow me to find them to match without spending a fortune. Rockler custom doors

Again Welcome to the site and the wonderful world of Outbackin'

Bob


----------

